# Making Lanyards



## Fitz (May 20, 2004)

I couldn't decide where this thread should go, so feel free to move it!
Does anyone have any information on where to purchase the materials to make some custom length cord lanyards? I'm refering to the caps to snap onto the stray ends, sliders, cord, etc. It would be useful to have a few different lengths/configurations for different types of flashlight carry. I can never seem to find something that fits my needs. I tried doing a google search, but no luck on the connectors and such. Just different types of paracord.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 20, 2004)

*Berkeley Point* makes some nice hardware.

As for the cord... At the risk of sounding really absurd, I like to select lanyard cord from displays that sell shoelaces. The round ones are very high quality, braided, strong, and a slightly smaller diameter than paracord and thus often easier to fit to a given light. At 72" they are longer than any lanyard you may want to make. (and you get two in each pack) For tiny lights with tiny holes I look at round, braided laces for _dress_ shoes. They are still very high quality and strong. 

I can get laces anywhere and the minimum quantity is pretty small.


----------



## evanlocc (May 20, 2004)

Well, i used plenty of the mobile phone strap for my EDC. 
The MP strap come with a fast release clip which is a good feature too.
And i recently make one adjustable length for the AA.


----------



## was_jlh (May 20, 2004)

Mike, I've made a couple based on Don's hardware and examples : http://www.dmcleish.com/spectra/

They work well.


----------



## rfdancer (May 20, 2004)

was jlh - Thanks for posting the link showing how to splice. It's very useful.


----------



## was_jlh (May 20, 2004)

Sure Richard. In place of the Ti rod that Don used, I have used a thick piece of solder and a plastic coffee stirrer ( cut so that it has a pointed end ).


----------



## Fitz (May 20, 2004)

I have a hard enough time tying my shoes! That is some good info to have around though. Somebody must sell the caps they use to make paracord zipper pulls and such, I can't find them though.


----------



## was_jlh (May 20, 2004)

Mike, I just reread your first post, hope I didn't pull your thread too far out of line. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 20, 2004)

*Milford* has paracord in black and OD in 50 and 100 ft lengths.


----------



## Echo63 (May 20, 2004)

try outdoor shops and sewing shops for those endcaps and sliders


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 21, 2004)

BTW folks. Looks like Imago Metrics lucked out. We're now consulting to a company that makes something alled the CooLanyard. ever hear of it? They sent me a sample that we're helping them improve. Post your "improvements" wish-list if you care to. Quickbeam has reviewed thier product as well >http://coolanyard.playwrites.net/SuperCooLanyard-BLK/


----------



## was_jlh (May 21, 2004)

Too bulky/busy for my tastes, Aten. IMHO, a lanyard should be simple and unobtrusive, for lack of a better term.


----------



## Lurker (May 21, 2004)

You can make great lanyards out of paracord without any hardware - just tie knots where necessary. Try a fisherman's knot to join the ends reliably. You can also melt the ends over a flame to keep them neat or even to weld them together. A simple cord lock can make them adjustable, but is not necessary (again, just tie a knot). Cord locks are available in sewing shops and the Wal*Mart sewing department.


----------



## xochi (May 21, 2004)

I'm looking for something nice/special (and secure) for a light I've got. Perhaps a chain of some kind. Any ideas?


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2004)

"quickbeam has reviewed thier product as well >http://coolanyard.playwrites.net/SuperCooLanyard-BLK/"

Well, *I* havn't reviewed their product, unless there's another Quickbeam lurking around here... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## gwbaltzell (May 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Quickbeam said:*
"quickbeam has reviewed thier product as well >http://coolanyard.playwrites.net/SuperCooLanyard-BLK/"

Well, *I* havn't reviewed their product, unless there's another Quickbeam lurking around here... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think he's confused you with Craig!

While I'm not interested in anything as busy as this, I've considered buying some thread with strontium aluminate to add a strand or two to a cord.


----------



## Echo63 (May 23, 2004)

anyone got any ideas on where to get the glow in the dark cord that comes on the CMG infinitys ? 
ive used all mine and i dont need any more infinitys (ok maybe i might get an ultra)


----------



## Avix (May 25, 2004)

krazy glue on the ends helps to seal them too, (apply glue around cord, cut through, no unraveling).

you can get the cord stops (I think thats the right name)in any sewing center, and for clasps and hooks and things check out bead shops.


----------



## Fitz (May 25, 2004)

Thanks all for the suggestions! Looks like I'll have to do some shopping around.


----------

